
R Tools for Visual Studio v0.3 available for download - smortaz
http://microsoft.github.io/RTVS-docs/
======
uptownfunk
This looks cool, what can/can't it do that RStudio can't/can?

Is there support for Git? Didn't see it on the video.

~~~
_Wintermute
> what can/can't it do that RStudio can't/can?

If it manages to not crash every 30 minutes I'll be a convert.

~~~
uptownfunk
Wait which one crashes for you ? VS or RStudio?

~~~
_Wintermute
RStudio. The console just locks up and I have to force close the software.

